# Betta tribute (For the people that have deceased/dead bettas)



## Little Leaf

*Art for the bettas who have passed on*

Hiya, guys.

I've decided I'm making a tribute for all the dead bettas. Please give a clear picture of your betta when it was still alive (to the people who lost their bettas). I'll draw a picture with color and maybe some aura-ish thingy. I'll use your pictures for an intro of who's betta died... (I think that made no sense?)

I'll even add some music and draw your betta in a good tank, if that's possible.

S.I.P to all the bettas that died. 

I'll be accepting 20 requests, I won't post the taken/available spots, I'll track it in real life, then, when the limit has been reached, I'll post: "Limit reached" in red and bold.


----------



## Little Leaf

please? anyone?


----------



## megacoolguy10

What about Rex my dead betta. His pic is my profile pic and 1 more in my profile


----------



## Little Leaf

megacoolguy10 said:


> What about Rex my dead betta. His pic is my profile pic and 1 more in my profile


Sure, I'll add him to the tribute.

S.I.P Rex.


----------



## Thomasdog

Sparky and Sunny please... <3 I miss them very much. 
Here:
Sparky:








Sunny:


----------



## Little Leaf

Thomasdog said:


> Sparky and Sunny please... <3 I miss them very much.
> Here:
> Sparky:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunny:


Sure. (I know what it's like to miss a pet, my turtle ran away years ago and I never found him ever)

S.I.P Sunny and Sparky 

May Sunny and Sparky be swimming in the warm, flowing waters of the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Little Leaf

hey, anyone else? I got 18 spots left...

Please, I really wanna draw


----------



## Little Leaf

*Announcement!*



Little Leaf said:


> Hiya, guys.
> 
> I've decided I'm making a tribute for all the dead bettas. Please give a clear picture of your betta when it was still alive (to the people who lost their bettas). I'll draw a picture with color and maybe some aura-ish thingy. I'll use your pictures for an intro of who's betta died... (I think that made no sense?)
> 
> I'll even add some music and draw your betta in a good tank, if that's possible.
> 
> S.I.P to all the bettas that died.
> 
> I'll be accepting 20 requests, I won't post the taken/available spots, I'll track it in real life, then, when the limit has been reached, I'll post: "Limit reached" in red and bold.



EDIT: if you post a crowntail, I will have to convert it into another tail type because I can't draw crowntails at all. I tried, it was a failure.


----------



## Hershey

May you draw Bae please? He looks a lot like this:


----------



## xXGalaxyXx

Aw, this is a very sweet idea  Do you think you can add my HMPK Galaxy? I miss him a lot, and it would be awesome to see him added to the tribute <3
























Thank you c:


----------



## Little Leaf

Hershey said:


> May you draw Bae please? He looks a lot like this:


yessy :3


----------



## Little Leaf

xXGalaxyXx said:


> Aw, this is a very sweet idea  Do you think you can add my HMPK Galaxy? I miss him a lot, and it would be awesome to see him added to the tribute <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you c:


*light laugh* SO MANY REQUEST!! :lol:


----------



## betta lover1507

If you can, can you please do Puddles? he used to be a lil' popstare here ;-; 
pic:
















then (possibly) can you do Prometheus? :








this two are dead :-(


----------



## CandiceMM

You are so sweet for doing this


----------



## Little Leaf

betta lover1507 said:


> If you can, can you please do Puddles? he used to be a lil' popstare here ;-;
> pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then (possibly) can you do Prometheus? :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this two are dead :-(


sure, I still have lots of space so I can do lots more.


----------



## Little Leaf

CandiceMM said:


> You are so sweet for doing this


I just really love animals and fish and... animals


----------



## betta lover1507

thanks c:


----------



## Little Leaf

betta lover1507 said:


> thanks c:


You're welcome.

"My art is the art for the fallen" ~Little Leaf


----------



## betta lover1507

yes it is ^^


----------



## Little Leaf

Anyone? I STILL HAVE 16 SPACES LEFT... I THINK!


----------



## Little Leaf

more requests? Pwease? :3

T^T
'


----------



## Hershey

My other betta, Masami?

http://oi49.tinypic.com/2zefigm.jpg


----------



## Little Leaf

Hershey said:


> My other betta, Masami?
> 
> http://oi49.tinypic.com/2zefigm.jpg


sure, add as many bettas as you want


----------



## Little Leaf

NEED. MORE. REQUESTS...

or should I stop here?


----------



## Hershey

All I have are two dead. (which is good. -laugh-)


----------



## Little Leaf

Hershey said:


> All I have are two dead. (which is good. -laugh-)


can you please spred the news about this? I need more people!! *v*


----------



## RedRaz

My sweet little baby betta Shelby just recently passed (10-1-12). Here is a picture of her. This is a wonderful thing you are doing.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Well, I had a Betta before Lebron, he died when I was still treating him for Ich. :\ I don't have a picture of him, he's just a royal blue CT. I miss him..


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish

Luna was an all blue VT and Crimson was an all red VT. I dont have pictures of them so if you cant add them its fine.


----------



## Little Leaf

RedRaz said:


> My sweet little baby betta Shelby just recently passed (10-1-12). Here is a picture of her. This is a wonderful thing you are doing.


ok, I'll do it

*bow*


----------



## Little Leaf

LebronTheBetta said:


> Well, I had a Betta before Lebron, he died when I was still treating him for Ich. :\ I don't have a picture of him, he's just a royal blue CT. I miss him..


can you post a picture of what he used to look like from google or something?
and I'll have to convert it to a different tail type.

what tail type would you like?


----------



## Little Leaf

RandyTheBettaFish said:


> Luna was an all blue VT and Crimson was an all red VT. I dont have pictures of them so if you cant add them its fine.


Like I said to LTB, can you get a picture of what they used to look like from google? LIKE.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Little Leaf said:


> can you post a picture of what he used to look like from google or something?
> and I'll have to convert it to a different tail type.
> 
> what tail type would you like?


http://www.google.com/imgres?start=...154&tbnw=252&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:90,i:15
Looks like this.. His blue was a bit darker and more blue than purple.. LOL. A PK or a HMPK, please.. He was a fighter for battling Ich. :\


----------



## Little Leaf

LebronTheBetta said:


> http://www.google.com/imgres?start=...154&tbnw=252&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:90,i:15
> Looks like this.. His blue was a bit darker and more blue than purple.. LOL. A PK or a HMPK, please.. He was a fighter for battling Ich. :\


ok.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish

Luna

http://s.petco.com/assets/product_images/fish/1397591C.jpg

Crimson

http://www.sirinutbetta.com/images/stock-shop/6veiltaillongfin/longfinred.JPG


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish

Luna and Crimson both had the more pointed tail though and Lunas vents were red.


----------



## Little Leaf

RandyTheBettaFish said:


> Luna and Crimson both had the more pointed tail though and Lunas vents were red.


sorry, but what's a vent? :lol:


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Their ventrals, not their butts. Lol. The ventrals are the fins below their gills.


----------



## crowntaillove

Here's Hank. He passed away this morning. :[


----------



## Hershey

crowntaillove said:


> Here's Hank. He passed away this morning. :[


Sorry for your loss. I know the feeling. :c


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

"Kitty" My first Female Betta I ever owned RIP


----------



## Little Leaf

LebronTheBetta said:


> Their ventrals, not their butts. Lol. The ventrals are the fins below their gills.


Ok, ROFL! ty


----------



## Little Leaf

crowntaillove said:


> Here's Hank. He passed away this morning. :[


I'll add him to the tribute, too


----------



## Little Leaf

9 people! WOOT!


----------



## RedRaz

Hey Little Leaf can you except one more? My sweet Raz passed away early this morning.  Here is a picture of him just in case you can except one more.


----------



## Little Leaf

RedRaz said:


> Hey Little Leaf can you except one more? My sweet Raz passed away early this morning.  Here is a picture of him just in case you can except one more.


of course I got space, what's his fate? (or in other words, how did he die?)


----------



## RedRaz

Little Leaf said:


> of course I got space, what's his fate? (or in other words, how did he die?)


I believe he was really sick when I bought him so ultimately after speaking with many different people on here. He died from a mixture of illnesses but the only that I could identify was gill flukes and fin rot. Poor guy. He fought to the very end. I miss him so very much.


----------



## Little Leaf

RedRaz said:


> I believe he was really sick when I bought him so ultimately after speaking with many different people on here. He died from a mixture of illnesses but the only that I could identify was gill flukes and fin rot. Poor guy. He fought to the very end. I miss him so very much.


I could tell he was a fighter...

I can just sense it -v-


----------



## xShainax

Could you do TDP for me?


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Patriot died?? WHAT..?? He was my favorite out of all your Bettas. :,\


----------



## xShainax

LebronTheBetta said:


> Patriot died?? WHAT..?? He was my favorite out of all your Bettas. :,\


He died of old age.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

I never knew he died.. My condolences. :,(


----------



## megacoolguy10

S.I.P Patriot


----------



## Little Leaf

xShainax said:


> Could you do TDP for me?


Yes


----------



## Little Leaf

xShainax said:


> Could you do TDP for me?


What tail type do you want it to be converted to?


----------



## xShainax

Little Leaf said:


> What tail type do you want it to be converted to?


He is a crowntail but if it is too difficult for you, you can turn him into a Veiltail or a halfmoon


----------



## Little Leaf

xShainax said:


> He is a crowntail but if it is too difficult for you, you can turn him into a Veiltail or a halfmoon


yea, crowntails are too hard for me.

once I saw this beautiful white crowntail at the pet shop, I could get it if i wanted to, I just didn't want to mess up my betta life with TOO MANY bettas, though I wish I got the white crowntail.

Cause I learned you can never have too many bettas XD


----------



## xShainax

Veiltail is fine. xD


----------



## fishman12

This is very nice.


----------



## Little Leaf

fishman12 said:


> This is very nice.


want your bettas in the tribute? :lol:


----------



## Bluebell

hopefully the picture got attatched... 
RIP Bluebell!!! 
here is a picture of him when he was alive


----------



## Little Leaf

Bluebell said:


> hopefully the picture got attatched...
> RIP Bluebell!!!
> here is a picture of him when he was alive


it did get attached.

Hey! Bluebell looks a lot like Equinox!


----------



## Gen2387

Hi. Do you still take requests? My favorite fishy Admiral Apocalypse passed away this morning. And I miss him so much already. I had him for a year and he was my first betta. Since I'm not on my computer I don't have picture to post on this message but there are plenty of good pictures of him in my album. 
He's the red and turquoise crown-tail. I believe he was aboiut 2 years old and he will be truly missed.

Thanks.


----------



## Little Leaf

Gen2387 said:


> Hi. Do you still take requests? My favorite fishy Admiral Apocalypse passed away this morning. And I miss him so much already. I had him for a year and he was my first betta. Since I'm not on my computer I don't have picture to post on this message but there are plenty of good pictures of him in my album.
> He's the red and turquoise crown-tail. I believe he was aboiut 2 years old and he will be truly missed.
> 
> Thanks.


yea, of course. I saw your thread about Admiral Apocalypse. now, what tail type would you like him to be converted to?


----------



## Little Leaf

7 more spaces left... *sigh* 

brb I'm a failure party *drops a cup on head*


----------



## Gen2387

Little Leaf said:


> yea, of course. I saw your thread about Admiral Apocalypse. now, what tail type would you like him to be converted to?


Converted to? Could you explain... I'm not sure I follow. Lol! Sorry. Maybe I missed something?


----------



## Little Leaf

Gen2387 said:


> Converted to? Could you explain... I'm not sure I follow. Lol! Sorry. Maybe I missed something?


yea. I said on another page that I fail at drawing crowntails so I need to draw it as a different tail type. what tail type would you like and please get a photo from google of what your betta looked *LIKE. *


----------



## Little Leaf

I think I'm gonna make the music of the tribute: "If I die young" cause I love that song and possibly "The hanging tree" from the hunger games


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Little Leaf said:


> I think I'm gonna make the music of the tribute: "If I die young" cause I love that song and possibly "The hanging tree" from the hunger games


but those songs are so sad!!! shouldnt it be a happier song that they are out of their misery?


----------



## megacoolguy10

When will the tribute be done


----------



## Little Leaf

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> but those songs are so sad!!! shouldnt it be a happier song that they are out of their misery?


I know, I'm putting sad songs because it's sad the bettas died.


----------



## Little Leaf

megacoolguy10 said:


> When will the tribute be done


not anytime soon? ^.^'


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

If you still have room could you add Betty? 










She died of dropsy and it's because of her that I finally got my head out my butt and learned how to take care of bettas. Previously I'd been following the directions of large petstores. 

She was also my very first girl. I'll never ever get over the guilt of her death, however all my current and future bettas owe it to her for their current accommodations.


----------



## Little Leaf

birdielikestomatoes said:


> If you still have room could you add Betty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She died of dropsy and it's because of her that I finally got my head out my butt and learned how to take care of bettas. Previously I'd been following the directions of large petstores.
> 
> She was also my very first girl. I'll never ever get over the guilt of her death, however all my current and future bettas owe it to her for their current accommodations.


of course, I'll post limit reached in red, bold, underlined, italic when I run out of space.

Dropsy is eeeeevviiilllll! EEEVVIIILLLL!!!!


----------



## Creat

Could you possibly add my male Moonshine he was a rosetail mustard gas with more purple then yellow. I never got a picture of him but he as my first betta


----------



## polukoff

One of very few fish I have lost, I bred her once and she was fine but somehow passed away a few days later. It baffles me even to this day. Her legacy lives on through her children!


----------



## Little Leaf

Creat said:


> Could you possibly add my male Moonshine he was a rosetail mustard gas with more purple then yellow. I never got a picture of him but he as my first betta


ok, can you find a picture on google that looks LIKE him? and add A NAME?? ^.^'


----------



## Little Leaf

polukoff said:


> One of very few fish I have lost, I bred her once and she was fine but somehow passed away a few days later. It baffles me even to this day. Her legacy lives on through her children!


kay-kay A NAME PLEASE? ^_^'


----------



## Little Leaf

I NEED a NAME?!


----------



## Creat

What do you mean by a name ?
And like this only a rosetail http://www.canadabetta.com/wp-conte...tion/ohm-blue-mustard-gas-devil-cb01-2011.jpg


----------



## Little Leaf

Creat said:


> What do you mean by a name ?
> And like this only a rosetail http://www.canadabetta.com/wp-conte...tion/ohm-blue-mustard-gas-devil-cb01-2011.jpg


the betta's name. O_O' I am really getting annoyed of saying "Name"


----------



## Creat

I said Moonshine in my first post and sorry .... I didnt understand sense I had already said it ...


----------



## polukoff

Little Leaf said:


> kay-kay A NAME PLEASE? ^_^'


Well I don't like to label my fish until they find their forever homes, lets call this one Moomoo Plakat.


----------



## Little Leaf

Creat said:


> I said Moonshine in my first post and sorry .... I didnt understand sense I had already said it ...


oh, I didn't see it. sorry.


----------



## Little Leaf

polukoff said:


> Well I don't like to label my fish until they find their forever homes, lets call this one Moomoo Plakat.


hah, ok. Moomoo Plakat it is!


----------



## xShainax

Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Little Leaf

xShainax said:


> Can't wait to see the pictures.


*is listening to Set Fire To The Rain*

I don't think I'm a good "drawer-er"


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

Little Leaf said:


> *is listening to Set Fire To The Rain*
> 
> I don't think I'm a good "drawer-er"


 I like that song


----------



## Little Leaf

Kitty Whiskers said:


> I like that song


I like it too. I like all of Adele's songs


----------



## Little Leaf

should i stop takin' requests now and start drawin'? you people choose if I keep takin' requests or not. c'mon people, vote!


----------



## Little Leaf

uh... I'll stop cause no one's responding...


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

You could always start drawing and allow more people to enter their bettas while you're doing that. As soon as you finish the bettas you could stop taking in more.


----------



## Little Leaf

birdielikestomatoes said:


> You could always start drawing and allow more people to enter their bettas while you're doing that. As soon as you finish the bettas you could stop taking in more.


hm... ok


----------



## Perry the platypus

I never took any pictures of Flare. Now I regret it.


----------



## Little Leaf

Perry the platypus said:


> I never took any pictures of Flare. Now I regret it.


you can send in a pic of what flare used to look LIKE. I heard he died. I'm so sorry about your loss. I'll add you in anyway... just give the pic and I can do it


----------



## Perry the platypus

OK. This looks like Flare.


----------



## Little Leaf

2... more... spaces...


----------



## Little Leaf

1.... last.... spot...


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

You mind if I take it? If not, I understand since I already have a spot. But if I can could you do Eugeney? She's the one of the right. Sadly she passed away on Nov. 29. :|:|:|:|:|:|


----------



## Little Leaf

birdielikestomatoes said:


> You mind if I take it? If not, I understand since I already have a spot. But if I can could you do Eugeney? She's the one of the right. Sadly she passed away on Nov. 29. :|:|:|:|:|:|


sure, I'll do her. SIP


----------



## Solaris

Hi! I was wondering if you would take just one more entry. My first Betta fish just died this morning. His name was Pavel.

This is him: http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l303/russkij_razmer/IMG_2193.jpg

The picture is a little bit blurry, but I haven't uploaded any better pictures yet.


----------



## Little Leaf

*limit reached*


----------



## bryzy

ME IF U CAN!!! I love my Cleo and I miss her 2 much. I had to put her down she was suffering to much.


----------



## lillyandquigly

Very nice!


----------



## bryzy

What do you mean by very nice?


----------



## lillyandquigly

Nice that you're doing this for people


----------



## bryzy

Not me


----------



## lillyandquigly

well nice that the person who made this thread is doing this


----------



## Little Leaf

I'm the person. RIGHT HERE!


----------



## lillyandquigly

sorry lol I had a brain fart


----------



## Little Leaf

what's a brain fart??


----------



## bryzy

A duh moment when the answer is easy or u know it but can't think of it.


----------



## Little Leaf

XD


----------

